# Winter Tyres on Hobby 750 (4.5 tonne)



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We are planning our trip to France skiing in March 4 weeks hopefully.
Our Hobby 6 wheeler is rated 4.5 tonne. 
We have snow chains and are having 2 winter HANOOK tyres fitted to the front drive wheels all the other tyres are in very good condition
According to the A.A. this is fine for vehicles up to 3.5 tonne.
However no mention of vehicles such as ours.

Does anyone know where I can check the regs for 4.5 tonne

Many thanks for any advice 
Kev


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I seem to remember something around this a while ago, and because you are over the magical 3.5T you may need them on all tyres.

The only reason it has stuck in my mind because mine is also over 4T and I was considering winter tyres.

Someone with more experience on this subject will put us both right I am sure, hopefully with a link to some government website


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

it's not a good idea to have 2 out of 4 tyres replced with winter tyres on a car but not sure about MH especially at that weight

The theory is that the front wheels will drive and steer well but if the rear loses traction they will effectively try to overtake the front wheels when braking causing a 360 spin


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

commuter said:


> The theory is that the front wheels will drive and steer well but if the rear loses traction they will effectively try to overtake the front wheels when braking causing a 360 spin


Thats fine then you will still be pointing in the same direction :lol: :lol: :lol:

Joke


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

In most of continental Europe in Winter at any kind of altitude, you must have either winter tyres (with a snowflake symbol) or snowchains, but there are places where you are required to have snowchains, like ..er...the Alps. You will only legally need them for the drive wheels but if, unlike you, the drive wheels are at the back, it is sensible to have two sets.

You must drive very slowly with chains on and stop and check them often.

P+L


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

the hobby is fwd

joe


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

oooohhhhhhhhhhhhh
If i was wealthier
I would have two
sets
but i am not


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

The most important weight is not the MAUW but the axle loading - and thus the load on each tyre. 

Firstly check the max axle weight from the vehicle data plate, then check the load rating of the tyres you wish to fit. For example, I've just uprated the weight on my Bolero with a maximum axle weight (rear) of 2240 kg. To cope with this I have had tyres rated at 112 fitted - check the math, max axle weight divided by 20.

To check I also emailed the tyre manufacturer (Continental) who confirmed this was ok and gave me the correct pressures to use.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks terry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*subsequent*

Sorry, I missed your post Kev.

This Subsequent post/topic Here may help you ?

TM


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks to all again very very much appreciated
Kev


----------

